# Nigeria’s IGNORED Anti-Christian Jihad; Obama Silence 'Deafening'



## easyt65

Remember how Obama declared in France how his plan from the start was to CONTAIN ISIS, how he talked about how 'evil' Christianity was / is, threatened to send his DOJ after anyone who talked bad about Islam, has defended Islam, claims we need to being in more MUSLIMS (especially Syrians) to save them (but refuses to accept Middle eastern CHRISTIAN refugees...?

*Nigeria’s Anti-Christian Jihad in Numbers: 11,500 Dead, 13,000 Churches Destroyed*

"A new report offers some startling statistics on the devastation wrought by Muslims on the Christian population in Nigeria, with 11,500 Christians killed, a million displaced and 13,000 churches destroyed or shut down in the last 15 years.  Moreover, according to the report, 1.3 million Christians in Northern Nigeria “have become internally displaced or have settled in other areas of Nigeria in search for safety and security” since 2000."

The proper, appropriate term - yet one Obama, his administration, and the media refuses to use - is 'Genocide'.

"The sources of violence against Christians in Northern Nigeria are diverse, yet have one thing in common. They are “connected through a common religious denominator: defending northern Muslims’ interests, Muslim identity and the position of Islam,” the report states.

“Not just radical Islam, Boko Haram being the most notable example, but also Muslim Hausa-Fulani herdsmen and the Northern Muslim political and religious elite are also major actors of targeted violence towards the Christian minority,” the report continues.

In part, this violence derives from the historical “migration of Muslims into non-Muslim territories in northern Nigeria to promote the Islamic religious and missionary agenda in Islamizing all parts of northern Nigeria,” it states."

 The Obama administration condemn such actions?  After the murder of Ambassador Stevens and 3 other Americans in Benghaz, President Obama spoke to the world by giving a speech before the U.N. In that speech, as he again pushed the lie about a video, Obama declared, "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."

Not long ago Obama openly mocked Americans for their concern for our national security and for their safety while touting his 'background check system' as so great that it left Americans with nothing more to fear than 'widows and orphans'. Much like his declaration how he had 'contained ISIS' in Paris, Obama's words came back to haunt him while resulting in death for others. Not long after a terrorist his administration had vetted and given a Visa to entered the U.S. and killed 12 Americans. He issued no apology to Americans for mocking them and offered no apology to the families of the deceased. He did, however, send out his hand-picked Atty General to THREATEN American citizens should they choose to exercise their Constitutionally-protected Free Speech after the attack. 

*Obama has repeatedly defended and protected Muslims / Islamic Extremists, seeking not to offend them (while openly mocking and threatening US citizens...while his SILENCE at the continued victimization at the hands of Muslims / Islamic extremists remains deafening!*

Nigeria’s Anti-Christian Jihad in Numbers: 11,500 Dead, 13,000 Churches Destroyed - Breitbart


----------



## turzovka

easyt65 said:


> Remember how Obama declared in France how his plan from the start was to CONTAIN ISIS, how he talked about how 'evil' Christianity was / is, threatened to send his DOJ after anyone who talked bad about Islam, has defended Islam, claims we need to being in more MUSLIMS (especially Syrians) to save them (but refuses to accept Middle eastern CHRISTIAN refugees...?
> 
> *Nigeria’s Anti-Christian Jihad in Numbers: 11,500 Dead, 13,000 Churches Destroyed*
> 
> "A new report offers some startling statistics on the devastation wrought by Muslims on the Christian population in Nigeria, with 11,500 Christians killed, a million displaced and 13,000 churches destroyed or shut down in the last 15 years.  Moreover, according to the report, 1.3 million Christians in Northern Nigeria “have become internally displaced or have settled in other areas of Nigeria in search for safety and security” since 2000."
> 
> The proper, appropriate term - yet one Obama, his administration, and the media refuses to use - is 'Genocide'.
> 
> "The sources of violence against Christians in Northern Nigeria are diverse, yet have one thing in common. They are “connected through a common religious denominator: defending northern Muslims’ interests, Muslim identity and the position of Islam,” the report states.
> 
> “Not just radical Islam, Boko Haram being the most notable example, but also Muslim Hausa-Fulani herdsmen and the Northern Muslim political and religious elite are also major actors of targeted violence towards the Christian minority,” the report continues.
> 
> In part, this violence derives from the historical “migration of Muslims into non-Muslim territories in northern Nigeria to promote the Islamic religious and missionary agenda in Islamizing all parts of northern Nigeria,” it states."
> 
> The Obama administration condemn such actions?  After the murder of Ambassador Stevens and 3 other Americans in Benghaz, President Obama spoke to the world by giving a speech before the U.N. In that speech, as he again pushed the lie about a video, Obama declared, "The future must not belong to those who slander the prophet of Islam."
> 
> Not long ago Obama openly mocked Americans for their concern for our national security and for their safety while touting his 'background check system' as so great that it left Americans with nothing more to fear than 'widows and orphans'. Much like his declaration how he had 'contained ISIS' in Paris, Obama's words came back to haunt him while resulting in death for others. Not long after a terrorist his administration had vetted and given a Visa to entered the U.S. and killed 12 Americans. He issued no apology to Americans for mocking them and offered no apology to the families of the deceased. He did, however, send out his hand-picked Atty General to THREATEN American citizens should they choose to exercise their Constitutionally-protected Free Speech after the attack.
> 
> *Obama has repeatedly defended and protected Muslims / Islamic Extremists, seeking not to offend them (while openly mocking and threatening US citizens...while his SILENCE at the continued victimization at the hands of Muslims / Islamic extremists remains deafening!*
> 
> Nigeria’s Anti-Christian Jihad in Numbers: 11,500 Dead, 13,000 Churches Destroyed - Breitbart



Obama is an enemy of Christians and the United States.     But there are a lot of cowards in D.C. and the media who let him get away with it.    That I do not understand?

I appreciate you bringing this up, it is an ongoing atrocity.     Of course Obama will ignore this, but then again, so will all these "care givers" on this board.   (Christians and Jews are such an annoyance.)


----------



## TheOldSchool

Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.


----------



## paulitician

Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians. 

He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.


^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.


----------



## daws101

TheOldSchool said:


> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.


besides it's old news and the armed forces of the united states are not the beck and call of Christianity..


----------



## Asclepias

Another white boy whine thread this time with the twist of pretending to care about Black Christians in Africa. 
Contrary to your belief, the sky is not falling chicken little.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
Click to expand...


I'm not the President, he is.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, he is.
Click to expand...

damn good thing you're never gonna be president.


----------



## mdk

I am down with taking in some of these people to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in Nigeria.


----------



## HenryBHough

So unfair!

America's Kenyan Emperor has spoken out strongly on the subject.

Here's the sound-bite:


----------



## daws101

mdk said:


> I am down with taking in some of these people to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in Nigeria.


yeah but the could be secret terrorists like all the Libyans.


----------



## NYcarbineer

More proof that the neocon right is alive and well in the US and they haven't abandoned their goal of perpetual war.


----------



## turzovka

TheOldSchool said:


> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.


I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.   
Ignorant about God and why we were given life.  
What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, he is.
Click to expand...

Dont forget that.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn good thing you're never gonna be president.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> So unfair!
> 
> America's Kenyan Emperor has spoken out strongly on the subject.
> 
> Here's the sound-bite:


are conservative Christians little children that need to be reassured by daddy every time something bad happens .?


----------



## Asclepias

mdk said:


> I am down with taking in some of these people to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in Nigeria.


If you think they want more Blacks over here when they dont even want even more Arabs you must be losing your mind.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Look at all these genocides happening in the world:

http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html

Yet butthurt ODS stricken conservatives ONLY care (pretend to care that is) about ones they can use to paint Obama as an enemy of Christianity (even though he's done nothing to harm Christians, and it is republicans who want refugees fleeing genocide to be banned refuge).


----------



## HenryBHough

Obama who, as a boy (or little girl back then) liked to go to the beach to have sand kicked in his/her/its face.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn good thing you're never gonna be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
Click to expand...

Yes you would.  You have until now.  And you ignore every other genocide happening in the world.  And it wouldn't matter if you stopped ignoring them, because you wouldn't do anything about them anyways.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Hussein's loyalty is to Islam. It always has been. His whole tenure has been about getting 'White Christian Male.' He wanted revenge. But he isn't unique. All rabid Marxists hate America and especially White Christians.
> 
> He along with the corrupt UN have completely ignored the ongoing Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. They just don't care. It really is that simple. It'll take a future 'American' President to address the Genocide. Until then, Christians will continue to be slaughtered.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ Another whiner who isn't going to do anything about it.  You are doing as much as Obama.  You must be a secret Muslim and hate white males.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, he is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn good thing you're never gonna be president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
Click to expand...

nobody is ignoring it ,
it's one of a million things the president ( any president ) has to deal with on a daily basis ....


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.



I bet you didn't even know what was occurring in Nigeria until you opened this thread. lol


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> Obama who, as a boy (or little girl back then) liked to go to the beach to have sand kicked in his/her/its face.


you sound like an expert at getting sand kicked in your face ...


----------



## TheOldSchool

mdk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even know what was occurring in Nigeria until you opened this thread. lol
Click to expand...

He still doesn't know.  He somehow thinks it's Obama's fault, showing he has absolutely no idea what's happening.


----------



## HenryBHough

daws101 said:


> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.


nobody is ignoring it ,
it's one of a million things the president ( any president ) has to deal with on a daily basis ....[/QUOTE]

With top priority going, of course, to GOLF!


----------



## TheOldSchool

turzovka said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
Click to expand...

Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:

http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html

Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.


----------



## mdk

Other than sending sympathy cards written in Igbo and English, what should we be doing in Nigeria?


----------



## paulitician

The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.

It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.


----------



## Asclepias

HenryBHough said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is ignoring it ,
> it's one of a million things the president ( any president ) has to deal with on a daily basis ....
Click to expand...


With top priority going, of course, to GOLF![/QUOTE]
All work and no play makes you a dull boy.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.


So did all the other presidents before Obama. Why are you whining about it now?


----------



## paulitician

mdk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even know what was occurring in Nigeria until you opened this thread. lol
Click to expand...


The bloody Christian Genocide has been going on in the Middle East and Africa for a long time. It's been shamefully ignored by both Hussein and the corrupt UN.


----------



## defcon4

mdk said:


> *I am down with taking in some of these people *to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in* Nigeria.*


I have a suspicion......


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> So did all the other presidents before Obama. Why are you whining about it now?
Click to expand...


To hell with them too.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.


For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.



Not to worry. Someone you like will get elected to President and you can ignore these horrors until it becomes politically convenient again.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

When did Obama become president of Nigeria?


----------



## mdk

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am down with taking in some of these people *to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in* Nigeria.*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a suspicion......
Click to expand...


*rim shot*


----------



## turzovka

TheOldSchool said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
Click to expand...

I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!     

And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.      

It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.      

I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?

Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
Click to expand...


Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you didn't even know what was occurring in Nigeria until you opened this thread. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The bloody Christian Genocide has been going on in the Middle East and Africa for a long time. It's been shamefully ignored by both Hussein and the corrupt UN.
Click to expand...


It has been shamefully ignored by the vast and overwhelming majority of Americans. You only care now b/c it allows you blame people you dislike.


----------



## daws101

HenryBHough said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't ignore this horrific Christian Genocide like Hussein has.
> 
> 
> 
> nobody is ignoring it ,
> it's one of a million things the president ( any president ) has to deal with on a daily basis ....
Click to expand...


With top priority going, of course, to GOLF![/QUOTE]presidents deserve down time too.


----------



## paulitician

mdk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. Someone you like will get elected to President and you can ignore these horrors until it becomes politically convenient again.
Click to expand...


I haven't given up hope completely. I still believe we'll get an actual American in there as President next time. Christians in the Middle East and Africa may still be saved. But not till Hussein is replaced by an American who cares.


----------



## TheOldSchool

turzovka said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
Click to expand...


You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
Click to expand...

not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
fun fact
*Army of God*
United States



Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> So did all the other presidents before Obama. Why are you whining about it now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To hell with them too.
Click to expand...

At least youre consistent. How do you feel about all the muslims dying over there?


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
Click to expand...

And for every Christian that's died, thousands of Muslims have died.  Which you don't give a shit about.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
Click to expand...

So what should we do and where do we draw the line?


----------



## daws101

defcon4 said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> *I am down with taking in some of these people *to help them escape the war torn horrors of their lands. Certainly cheaper than going to war in* Nigeria.*
> 
> 
> 
> I have a suspicion......
Click to expand...

 not surprised .


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry. Someone you like will get elected to President and you can ignore these horrors until it becomes politically convenient again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I haven't given up hope completely. I still believe we'll get an actual American in there as President next time. Christians in the Middle East and Africa may still be saved. But not till Hussein is replaced by an American who cares.
Click to expand...


Fuck the peaceful Muslims and Hausa animists in Nigeria caught in the middle, though. Typical.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
Click to expand...


The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
Click to expand...

missed the point as always.


----------



## turzovka

TheOldSchool said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.
Click to expand...

So what is your purpose for existence?    That would clear a lot of things up for me.

I am not interested in how you interpret my solutions by telling me they have been tried in the past. 

You think prayer is a waste of time for starters, don't you?


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
Click to expand...


The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> missed the point as always.
Click to expand...


Where is the Army of God today? You missed the point.


----------



## TheOldSchool

turzovka said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your purpose for existence?    That would clear a lot of things up for me.
> 
> I am not interested in how you interpret my solutions by telling me they have been tried in the past.
> 
> You think prayer is a waste of time for starters, don't you?
Click to expand...

My purpose for existence?  To do as much good as I can in my life.  Because it's the right thing to do, not for an eternal reward.  And if there's something after death, which I like to believe there is, it certainly isn't described by any of the thousands of religions that have been invented by man.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your purpose for existence?    That would clear a lot of things up for me.
> 
> I am not interested in how you interpret my solutions by telling me they have been tried in the past.
> 
> You think prayer is a waste of time for starters, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My purpose for existence?  To do as much good as I can in my life.  Because it's the right thing to do, not for an eternal reward.  And if there's something after death, which I like to believe there is, it certainly isn't described by any of the thousands of religions that have been invented by man.
Click to expand...


So on with the bloody Genocide.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
Click to expand...

How are we going to do that when no one would think we are credible for arming the people that are committing the genocide.  What do you mean if the situation was reversed?


----------



## daws101

turzovka said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief.  Why don't you go do something about it instead instead of whining and pretending like you'd give a fuck if one of your guys was President?  And there are people dying all over the world.  It sucks that you only pretend to care about Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot account for so many like you, seriously.
> Ignorant about God and why we were given life.
> What is your purpose for existence,  I cannot imagine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your purpose for existence?    That would clear a lot of things up for me.
> 
> I am not interested in how you interpret my solutions by telling me they have been tried in the past.
> 
> You think prayer is a waste of time for starters, don't you?
Click to expand...

existence has no intrinsic purpose other than survival and procreation anything else is pure indulgence .
prayer has never stopped any tragedy .


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> turzovka said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the long list of genocides you don't give a fuck about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> Nigeria is in there somewhere.  You can go back to pretending to have Christian values now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am aware about everyone on the list.   And just about everyone deals with Islamic terrorism!
> 
> And many of us Christians have been calling for military action or other kinds of assistance in many of those countries.   We also pray, something I am sure you think is a waste of time.   I also have sent money to Catholic missionaries in some of those nations.
> 
> It is because idiots like Obama and our congress and a timid Europe these problems have exacerbated and are now super large crises.
> 
> I think you are heartless towards those who are not within the U.S. border, is that possible?
> 
> Of course I did not think you would have dared to answer my simple questions from my previous post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think military intervention and prayer is the answer.  Guess what we've been doing for 100 years... military intervention and prayer.  The people we trained and armed during our interventions are the ones now committing genocide.  Protect the fleeing refugees instead of demonizing them, and let the nutjobs fight each other.  There is no cure for religious insanity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what is your purpose for existence?    That would clear a lot of things up for me.
> 
> I am not interested in how you interpret my solutions by telling me they have been tried in the past.
> 
> You think prayer is a waste of time for starters, don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My purpose for existence?  To do as much good as I can in my life.  Because it's the right thing to do, not for an eternal reward.  And if there's something after death, which I like to believe there is, it certainly isn't described by any of the thousands of religions that have been invented by man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
Click to expand...


Only an absolute dimwit would take that from my comment.


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> So on with the bloody Genocide.



I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> missed the point as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Army of God today? You missed the point.
Click to expand...

false !
as always when you have no clue, you try and fail to switch emphasis .


----------



## paulitician

mdk said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
Click to expand...


I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.


----------



## daws101

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are we going to do that when no one would think we are credible for arming the people that are committing the genocide.  What do you mean if the situation was reversed?
Click to expand...

a balance terror ?


----------



## mdk

paulitician said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
Click to expand...


So on with the bloody Genocide.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
Click to expand...

The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> missed the point as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Army of God today? You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> as always when you have no clue, you try and fail to switch emphasis .
Click to expand...


If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, you can bet Hussein and his cronies in the UN would be doing something about it. But he hates America and Christians. He especially hates the white ones. He's an Anti-American Marxist with loyalties to Islam. 

So, the brutal Christian Genocide rolls on. Nothing can change until Hussein is out of office. But that's only if he's replaced by an an actual American. Let's hope & pray that happens.


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are we going to do that when no one would think we are credible for arming the people that are committing the genocide.  What do you mean if the situation was reversed?
Click to expand...


If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, Hussein and his lackeys at the UN would be all over it. But it's Christians being slaughtered. So all is well.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
Click to expand...


They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.


----------



## Asclepias

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are we going to do that when no one would think we are credible for arming the people that are committing the genocide.  What do you mean if the situation was reversed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, Hussein and his lackeys at the UN would be all over it. But it's Christians being slaughtered. So all is well.
Click to expand...

Obama ordered plenty of christians to kill muslims. What are you talking about?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> missed the point as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Army of God today? You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> as always when you have no clue, you try and fail to switch emphasis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, you can bet Hussein and his cronies in the UN would be doing something about it. But he hates America and Christians. He especially hates the white ones. He's an Anti-American Marxist with loyalties to Islam.
> 
> So, the brutal Christian Genocide rolls on. Nothing can change until Hussein is out of office. But that's only if he's replaced by an an actual American. Let's hope & pray that happens.
Click to expand...

as always pauli is  swimming in his own dogma


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
Click to expand...

you pay taxes?


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
Click to expand...


You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.


----------



## paulitician

Asclepias said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How are we going to do that when no one would think we are credible for arming the people that are committing the genocide.  What do you mean if the situation was reversed?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, Hussein and his lackeys at the UN would be all over it. But it's Christians being slaughtered. So all is well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama ordered plenty of christians to kill muslims. What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


You have no evidence proving there is an ongoing Christian-led Genocide against Muslims. Christian mobs are not slaughtering thousands of Muslims and burning down hundreds of Mosques. It's not happening.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So on with the bloody Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
Click to expand...


Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you'll be offering own solutions as soon you finish assigning blame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
Click to expand...


They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not the President, nor am i a member of the UN. They should do their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
Click to expand...


Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it. 

Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.


----------



## Coyote

paulitician said:


> Asclepias said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what should we do and where do we draw the line?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The first step is acknowledging the ongoing Genocide. The UN and folks like Hussein won't even do that. But if the situation were reversed, they would have acknowledged it a long time ago.
Click to expand...




paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> not at this very minute they aren't but that can and will change.
> fun fact
> *Army of God*
> United States
> 
> 
> 
> Army of God is a Christian terrorist anti-abortion organization that has engaged in the use of violence in the United States to fight against abortion. The earliest documented incidence of the Army of God being involved with anti-abortion activity occurred in 1982. Three men associated with the organization kidnapped Hector Zevallos, a doctor who performed abortions, and his wife, Rosalee Jean, and held them hostage. The hostages were later released unharmed. The "East Coast division" of the AOG claimed responsibility when three men, including Michael Bray, planted bombs at seven abortion clinics in Maryland, Virginia, and Washington D.C. in 1985.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The UN and folks like Hussein cared a lot about that. Go figure? And that wasn't Genocide. The Army of God was small potatoes. Where are they today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> missed the point as always.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is the Army of God today? You missed the point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> false !
> as always when you have no clue, you try and fail to switch emphasis .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *If Christians were committing Genocide against Muslims, you can bet Hussein and his cronies in the UN would be doing something about it.* But he hates America and Christians. He especially hates the white ones. He's an Anti-American Marxist with loyalties to Islam.
> 
> So, the brutal Christian Genocide rolls on. Nothing can change until Hussein is out of office. But that's only if he's replaced by an an actual American. Let's hope & pray that happens.
Click to expand...


Christians are killing Muslims in CAIR...yet another African conflict.  It's not genocide.  Just like Nigeria is not genocide.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UN, that you want to withdraw from, defund, and dismantle, is one of the only groups that does anything to help people caught up in genocides.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
Click to expand...

Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> They're still taking my Tax Dollars, no? They need to start doing their jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
Click to expand...


Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they need to adopt your prejudices and act solely upon them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
Click to expand...

Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:

http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html

The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do what's right. At least attempt to end the Genocide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
Click to expand...


You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
Click to expand...

I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> They do what they can.  There's a bunch of proxy wars being fought by superpowers they're trying to get a grip on in case you didn't know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
Click to expand...

as always paulie pulls up his skirts and runs away when confronted with reality


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yet barely a peep outta your boy Hussein and the UN on it. Pretty sure if it were reversed, and Christians were committing mass murder against Muslims, your boy would be all over it. He'd be at the UN doing several speeches per week on it.
> 
> Nothing's gonna get done untill Hussein's out of office. He just doesn't care that its Christians being slaughtered. It's a real shame, but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
Click to expand...


A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting wild speculation.  Btw, for every Christian slaughtered, thousands of Muslims are slaughtered.  But again, you don't give a shit about that.  Save innocent Christians, and fuck innocent Muslims, atheists, and every other group of innocent people on the planet.  You're an embarrassment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
Click to expand...

Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well now you're just deflecting and digressing. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide. And it's Muslims who are conducting it. You're just like Hussein and his lackeys at the UN. You still refuse to acknowledge it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
Click to expand...


Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a list of genocides happening right now, many much, much larger than what's happening in Nigeria, that you aren't even bothering to pretend to give a shit about:
> 
> http://www.genocidewatch.org/alerts/newsalerts.html
> 
> The UN will likely intervene in Nigeria eventually, but it's hard to intervene in a country who's government (headed by a Christian), refuses military help.  They will continue with humanitarian projects that you also don't give a fuck about though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
Click to expand...

Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> You still refuse to acknowledge the Christian Genocide. So not much point in discussing it any further with you. You're just deflecting and digressing at this point. You and Hussein will continue to ignore the slaughter. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
Click to expand...


you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
sectarian issue?


----------



## TheOldSchool

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
Click to expand...

30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> 
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
Click to expand...


Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP


----------



## TheOldSchool

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
Click to expand...


That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
Click to expand...


to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
general idea as to the  "relationship")


----------



## paulitician

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've acknowledged it several times.  Including in the links I posted.  Just pointing out that you're a hypocritical asshole who doesn't actually give a fuck about genocide.  You're only in this thread to vent your ODS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
Click to expand...


It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago. 

Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.


----------



## irosie91

paulitician said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> A loony meltdown isn't necessary. It doesn't help your cause. Just get your boy Hussein and the UN to acknowledge it. Then get em to do something about it. Capisce?
> 
> 
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
Click to expand...



calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.    
In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it


----------



## TheOldSchool

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
Click to expand...

This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.


----------



## paulitician

irosie91 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Add it to the list of genocides they're currently working on that you don't give a fuck about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
Click to expand...


I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your boy Hussein and the UN haven't said anything about the ongoing Christian Genocide. They don't care. They've made that clear.
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
Click to expand...

Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
Click to expand...


Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.

We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
Click to expand...


Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boko Haram has killed more Muslims than Christians.  And you could care less.  You're probably happy about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
Click to expand...


Christians are murdering muslims in NIGERIA?      you got a citation?


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 30,000 people killed by Boko Haram, 11,500 of them Christians according to the OP.  You do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
Click to expand...

Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?


----------



## daws101

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are murdering muslims in NIGERIA?      you got a citation?
Click to expand...

Citation?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Interestng----do you have any idea about  THE ISSUES.?        That muslims ALSO
> kill muslims-----is really nothing new.      It has very little to do with their incessant
> persecution of non muslims.      The killing of non muslims by muslims  IS islam---the killing of muslims by muslims is_-----SECTARIAN CRAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
Click to expand...


It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.


----------



## irosie91

daws101 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are murdering muslims in NIGERIA?      you got a citation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Citation?
Click to expand...


sometimes called  "LINK"


----------



## paulitician

So the world continues to look on and do nothing about the Christian Genocide. How long before there's no Christians left in the Middle East and Africa?


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you got a citation so support your contention that  "BOKO HARAM"  kills more
> musiims than Christians.     What is their motive in killing muslims?    Is there a
> sectarian issue?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
Click to expand...

More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's just deflection. He or she is a loyal Obamabot who refuses to admit his boy and his UN lackeys have completely ignored the Genocide. If Christians were killing thousands of Muslims and burning down Mosques, Hussein and the UN would have gotten involved a long time ago.
> 
> Obama's an Anti-American Marxist who despises Christians. He hasn't acted because he doesn't care about Christians being slaughtered. That's just the sad truth. If the Genocide is allowed to continue, Christians will be exterminated in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
Click to expand...


Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject. 

But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you and the OP have no problem with genocide as long as it's not Christians dying is shameful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
Click to expand...

that's not an answer stop dodging.


----------



## daws101

irosie91 said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are murdering muslims in NIGERIA?      you got a citation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Citation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sometimes called  "LINK"
Click to expand...

Mostly called a link.
Odd word choice.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> So the world continues to look on and do nothing about the Christian Genocide. How long before there's no Christians left in the Middle East and Africa?


You'd just love that!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> to what  "GENOCIDE"   are you referring,   you disgusting lump of shit?     I asked a very valid question ----FILTHY DOG.         The Kidnapping of little girls and raping
> thereof is not WARFARE.       Are your fellow jihadist rapist pigs kidnapping little muslim girls and raping them for ALLAH?.       You nauseate me.  -------The grabbing of girls is what GENOCIDAL FILTH ---(like you ---do)     In fact such
> actions CONSTITUTE GENOCIDE------not general sectarian disorder.    I got worse
> news for you--------Over the years I have actually encountered and socialized -----
> superficially-----with  NIGERIANS    (mostly Christians--few muslims---but I got the
> general idea as to the  "relationship")
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
Click to expand...


Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the world continues to look on and do nothing about the Christian Genocide. How long before there's no Christians left in the Middle East and Africa?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd just love that!
Click to expand...


Nah, but Hussein would.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about how The OP believes Obama is a secret Muslim who wants Christians to die because he hasn't intervened to save ONLY Christians in Nigeria, a place where more Muslims than Christians have been killed by Boko Haram.  Your incoherent rambling (an example of why grammar matters) either supports the OP or is completely off topic.  I suspect it's not worth deciphering that word salad of dashes and incomplete sentences to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
Click to expand...

Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by your desperate attempts to defend Hussein's ignoring the slaughter, it can only be interpreted as you being a Christian-hater yourself. You continue to deflect and change the subject.
> 
> We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims. It doesn't mean we don't care about all the other problems in the world. We're just discussing the Christian Genocide on this particular thread. But you're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Have at it.
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
Click to expand...


Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> calm down PAUL-----oppression and murder of Christians in Nigeria has been
> going on  -------since LONG BEFORE OBAMA  was   <sigh>   President.
> In fact ----oppression and murder of Christians  (and hindus)  has been ongoing
> in-----KENYA------even when Obamoid was a child of that shit hole.    ------
> its not actually his fault but he may be USED to it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
Click to expand...

A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?


----------



## guno

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
Click to expand...

Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic

Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic


Warning very graphic

WATCH: Christian Extremists Mass Behead Muslims in Africa


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
Click to expand...


As i said, you're free to go start another thread on a different topic. We're dscussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. Your repeated attempts at deflection only prove you're a Christian-hater like your boy Hussein. My guess is, you're a fellow Anti-American Marxist douche. Just a hunch though.


----------



## paulitician

guno said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
Click to expand...


Not even close. Far more Christians are being slaughtered by Muslims in regions like the Middle East and Africa. Burning Churches have become a routine common sight. 

Very few Mosques are ever burned down. And if it does occur, you can bet ole Hussein and the UN are all over it. These same folks are completely silent on the ongoing Christian Genocide.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pauli, why did you pick this particular genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
Click to expand...

Answer the question!
Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
Or maybe not. 
!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's the thread topic. If you wanna start another thread on a different topic, go for it. We're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide on this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question!
> Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
> Or maybe not.
> !
Click to expand...


Ha, you are a weird little stalker boy. And you know that. You ain't right boy.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As i said, you're free to go start another thread on a different topic. We're dscussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. Your repeated attempts at deflection only prove you're a Christian-hater like your boy Hussein. My guess is, you're a fellow Anti-American Marxist douche. Just a hunch though.
Click to expand...

I have a problem with you dismissing the deaths of tens of thousands of innocent people and demanding only the safety of Christians because it suits your political purposes.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> that's not an answer stop dodging.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question!
> Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
> Or maybe not.
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you are a weird little stalker boy. And you know that. You ain't right boy.
Click to expand...

Just like i said he would .
Answer the question Pauli!


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Focus. Try and stick to the thread topic. You're welcome to go start your own threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question!
> Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
> Or maybe not.
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you are a weird little stalker boy. And you know that. You ain't right boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like i said he would .
> Answer the question Pauli!
Click to expand...


I don't answer to weird stalker trolls like you. Ain't gonna feed ya.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. Far more Christians are being slaughtered by Muslims in regions like the Middle East and Africa. Burning Churches have become a routine common sight.
> 
> Very few Mosques are ever burned down. And if it does occur, you can bet ole Hussein and the UN are all over it. These same folks are completely silent on the ongoing Christian Genocide.
Click to expand...

Delusional.  "Far more Christians are being slaughtered than Muslims."  Where are your numbers?  Oh, you don't have any.


----------



## daws101

paulitician said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question! why did you pick that particular genocide?
> That is the thread topic and it's a fair question.
> Or are you too chicken shit to answer it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Answer the question!
> Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
> Or maybe not.
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you are a weird little stalker boy. And you know that. You ain't right boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like i said he would .
> Answer the question Pauli!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer to weird stalker trolls like you. Ain't gonna feed ya.
Click to expand...

Hiding something there pauli?


----------



## paulitician

And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guno said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> The horrific Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa has been going on for a long time. The sad fact is, Hussein and the dismally corrupt UN have completely ignored it. Shame on them both.
> 
> It's gonna take a future actual 'American' President to address the Genocide. That's the reality. Nothing's gonna change as long as Hussein is the President. Period, end of story.
> 
> 
> 
> For every Christian that's died in those places, thousands of Muslims have died.  But of course you don't give a shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christians are not committing Genocide against Muslims. You're a Hussein-worshipping liar. Muslims are slaughtering Christians by the thousands every year in the Middle East and Africa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> Tens of thousands of Muslims flee Christian militias in Central African Republic
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not even close. Far more Christians are being slaughtered by Muslims in regions like the Middle East and Africa. Burning Churches have become a routine common sight.
> 
> Very few Mosques are ever burned down. And if it does occur, you can bet ole Hussein and the UN are all over it. These same folks are completely silent on the ongoing Christian Genocide.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Delusional.  "Far more Christians are being slaughtered than Muslims."  Where are your numbers?  Oh, you don't have any.
Click to expand...


Far more Muslims are killing Christians and destroying Churches, than Christians are killing Muslims and destroying Mosques. It's reached Genocide level. But hey, i know y'all Communists/Progressives have a weird thing about hating Christians. So you'll go on ignoring it and attempting to deflect attention away from it. It's who you are. You're shameful.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.


Crazy rhetoric and mental delusions.  Can't expect much more from a Paultard.


----------



## paulitician

daws101 said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shut it stalker troll. Go start your own thread on another topic. Go for it. Bye.
> 
> 
> 
> Answer the question!
> Btw other posters when Pauli pulls the stalker line out of his ass, it means he's got his nuts in a vice (figuratively).
> Or maybe not.
> !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ha, you are a weird little stalker boy. And you know that. You ain't right boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just like i said he would .
> Answer the question Pauli!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't answer to weird stalker trolls like you. Ain't gonna feed ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiding something there pauli?
Click to expand...


You're deflecting and off-topic. And of course you're stalking again. Ya dang weirdo.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy rhetoric and mental delusions.  Can't expect much more from a Paultard.
Click to expand...


Just telling it like it is. Y'all Communists/Progressives do have a weird obsession with hating Christians. You're real quick to react if a Muslim is killed by a Christian or a Mosque is burned down. But you're completely silent on the mass killing of Christians by Muslms in the Middle East and Africa. You and Hussein are shameful. Sorry, but it is what it is.


----------



## TheOldSchool

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy rhetoric and mental delusions.  Can't expect much more from a Paultard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just telling it like it is. Y'all Communists/Progressives do have a weird obsession with hating Christians. You're real quick to react if a Muslim is killed by a Christian or a Mosque is burned down. But you're completely silent on the mass killing of Christians by Muslms in the Middle East and Africa. You and Hussein are shameful. Sorry, but it is what it is.
Click to expand...

You're speculating and making shit up again, but I've gotten bored of responding to your hysterics.  See ya.


----------



## paulitician

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy rhetoric and mental delusions.  Can't expect much more from a Paultard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just telling it like it is. Y'all Communists/Progressives do have a weird obsession with hating Christians. You're real quick to react if a Muslim is killed by a Christian or a Mosque is burned down. But you're completely silent on the mass killing of Christians by Muslms in the Middle East and Africa. You and Hussein are shameful. Sorry, but it is what it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're speculating and making shit up again, but I've gotten bored of responding to your hysterics.  See ya.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you don't hate Christians. Sure thing. You've only done everything in your power to deflect and derail the thread. Bottom line is, you and Hussein don't care that its Christians being slaughtered. You have no interest.

However, if a Christian kills a Muslim or burns a Mosque down, you and Hussein are 'deeply concerned.' You conveniently ignore the fact Muslims are burning Christian Churches down on a daily basis. It's become a routine common sight all across the Middle East and Africa. You guys have said nothing. And i have to call y'all out on it. Sorry, but i have to.


----------



## Votto

Hell, Muslims still deny that the Holocaust happened or even that Turkey is responsible for the genocide of Christian Armenians.

To this day, no country even talks about the Armenian genocide.  Children are not even taught about it in schools.


----------



## paulitician

Votto said:


> Hell, Muslims still deny that the Holocaust happened or even that Turkey is responsible for the genocide of Christian Armenians.



Well, maybe not all Muslims. But too many of em do.


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hear ya, but it's currently at Genocide level. Christians are being hunted and slaughtered all over the Middle east and Africa on a mass scale. And the world has completely ignored it. Something has to be done to protect them or they'll be exterminated.
> 
> 
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
Click to expand...



your comment makes no sense--------yes---they have an agenda of genocide against   Christians  AND  they also fight with other muslims.      Are you suggesting
that since   Stalin did lots of other killing in the USSR and fought a bloody war
against  Germany ---THEREFORE he did not commit genocide against the KULAKS-----sheeesh---YOU ARE DIM


----------



## irosie91

Votto said:


> Hell, Muslims still deny that the Holocaust happened or even that Turkey is responsible for the genocide of Christian Armenians.
> 
> To this day, no country even talks about the Armenian genocide.  Children are not even taught about it in schools.



so true------I as an exception as a child and even as a young adult---(usa born---entirely USA public school educated)      I KNEW about the Armenian genocide
because my mom told me about it when I was about seven.    IT NEVER SHOWED 
UP in ------US grammar school,   Junior HS  or  HS   or   COLLEGE FRESHMAN 
HISTORY.          My proctor was a bit surprised when he handed me over to care for
an elderly Armenian lady------and asked  "do you know what happened to the
Armenians  in  1915"?      and I said   "yes"


----------



## TheOldSchool

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Far more Muslims have been killed than Christians there.  Obama must be a secret Christian trying to kill Muslims because he and the UN completely ignore it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your comment makes no sense--------yes---they have an agenda of genocide against   Christians  AND  they also fight with other muslims.      Are you suggesting
> that since   Stalin did lots of other killing in the USSR and fought a bloody war
> against  Germany ---THEREFORE he did not commit genocide against the KULAKS-----sheeesh---YOU ARE DIM
Click to expand...

A-----------tiny-----fraction----OF A--------percentage---OF----Muslims----have--------AN-----agenda----of--------GENOCIDE.           THEREFORE-------WE.         should------care-----IF THEIR---------innocent-----ARE------murdered!  YOU----ARE---SO------DIM!!


----------



## irosie91

TheOldSchool said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i believe Hussein's loyalties are with Muslims. He's hostile towards Christians. He's proven he doesn't care about the ongoing Christian Genocide. I stand by my belief. It is how i see it.
> 
> 
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your comment makes no sense--------yes---they have an agenda of genocide against   Christians  AND  they also fight with other muslims.      Are you suggesting
> that since   Stalin did lots of other killing in the USSR and fought a bloody war
> against  Germany ---THEREFORE he did not commit genocide against the KULAKS-----sheeesh---YOU ARE DIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-----------tiny-----fraction----OF A--------percentage---OF----Muslims----have--------AN-----agenda----of--------GENOCIDE.           THEREFORE-------WE.         should------care-----IF THEIR---------innocent-----ARE------murdered!  YOU----ARE---SO------DIM!!
Click to expand...


you remain Illiterate


----------



## TheOldSchool

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your comment makes no sense--------yes---they have an agenda of genocide against   Christians  AND  they also fight with other muslims.      Are you suggesting
> that since   Stalin did lots of other killing in the USSR and fought a bloody war
> against  Germany ---THEREFORE he did not commit genocide against the KULAKS-----sheeesh---YOU ARE DIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-----------tiny-----fraction----OF A--------percentage---OF----Muslims----have--------AN-----agenda----of--------GENOCIDE.           THEREFORE-------WE.         should------care-----IF THEIR---------innocent-----ARE------murdered!  YOU----ARE---SO------DIM!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you remain Illiterate
Click to expand...

Priceless


----------



## irosie91

paulitician said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> And btw, all you Obamabots trying to deflect and derail this thread, aren't fooling anyone. We know you hate Christians just like your boy Hussein does. All Anti-American Marxist assholes do. That's why you've all ignored the heinous Christian Genocide in the Middle East and Africa. Shame on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Crazy rhetoric and mental delusions.  Can't expect much more from a Paultard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just telling it like it is. Y'all Communists/Progressives do have a weird obsession with hating Christians. You're real quick to react if a Muslim is killed by a Christian or a Mosque is burned down. But you're completely silent on the mass killing of Christians by Muslms in the Middle East and Africa. You and Hussein are shameful. Sorry, but it is what it is.
Click to expand...


do not be  "sorry"-----HOWEVER  your   "communist/progressive" thing is silly-----
"communists/progressives"      do not focus on Christians-----it just happens that
RIGHT NOW in the current  "climate"--------kissing muslim ass has become
de rigueur   amongst  pseudo-intellectuals just as ------COLONIALISM
was the bugaboo in the 60's       The people who employ these silly bywords
do not even know what they mean------or anything about real history

Nigerian muslims have murdered CHRISTIANS IN THE MILLIONS -----in the past 50 years----------do you imagine that  "old fart"    even know or ever MET a Nigerian or that  "daws" noticed
the fact of two million biafran kids dead in the dust -------starved and dehydrated-----thru the LSD/Marijuana haze of his youth?


----------



## paulitician

irosie91 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Muslims than Christians have been killed there.  Hussein's loyalties must be with Christians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, now i get it. You're a Christian-hater like Hussein. That's why you don't care about the Christian Genocide. I had a feeling that was it. Had to be a reason you've been trying so desperately to change the subject.
> 
> But like i said, we're discussing the ongoing Christian Genocide being carried out by Muslims on this thread. You're welcome to start your own thread on another topic. Go for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A genocide where they've killed more Muslims than Christians.  Hmm... they're not the best at it are they?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> your comment makes no sense--------yes---they have an agenda of genocide against   Christians  AND  they also fight with other muslims.      Are you suggesting
> that since   Stalin did lots of other killing in the USSR and fought a bloody war
> against  Germany ---THEREFORE he did not commit genocide against the KULAKS-----sheeesh---YOU ARE DIM
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A-----------tiny-----fraction----OF A--------percentage---OF----Muslims----have--------AN-----agenda----of--------GENOCIDE.           THEREFORE-------WE.         should------care-----IF THEIR---------innocent-----ARE------murdered!  YOU----ARE---SO------DIM!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you remain Illiterate
Click to expand...


His or her position is pretty shameful. Because others are being killed, it's ok to ignore the Christian Genocide. It's absurd illogical thinking. I'm still shocked Hussein and the UN have been silent on it. They really don't care.


----------

